# (Frugal) Costs in rural areas?



## sunflowerhk (Nov 11, 2015)

Say I have already my own land in rural Queensland to grow 60% of my own food (I'm vegetarian). The only groceries I need are perhaps very basic necessities. I live frugally - I just enjoy simple things and don't need so-called entertainment like going to the movies / concerts / drinks / vacations / eating out, etc. and I don't like buying things unless I really need them. May need to drive to town once a week or so though. But other than that, pretty much a homebody. And I'm single.


So, how much generally are the costs of frugal living per month in rural Australia (excluding housing)?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

About $300 pw should give a pretty basic lifestyle, including about $50 of petrol in that figure.


----------

